# How healthy is drinking water?



## x-termin8or (Dec 3, 2008)

Does anyone know how healthy drinking water really is? I think it is actually something taken for granted a lot. For the last 6 months i have been drinking almost nothing but water and i have noticed i have a lot more energy, feel more awake, my skin is healthier and overall i feel a lot healthier. 

Can this really all be a result of changing my diet slightly by only drinking water or do you think that there's a big chance there are actually many other factors involved?


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 3, 2008)

A lot depends on what you were drinking before and how much.  Any change in your helath or general condition is a combination of foods and beverages you added, those you stopped along with changes in activity and environment.

The helathfulness of drinking water would vary from location to location and from time to time.  You can't make a blanket statement.


----------



## Alix (Dec 3, 2008)

Xtermin8or, upping your water intake will definitely have a positive influence on many things. It is just your body getting what it really needs to work properly and flush toxins out of your system (thus the clearer skin). But, as Andy says, much depends on what you were drinking before that you have eliminated. 

The water itself has no magical health properties or any additives that make it wonderful. Its just the liquid our bodies need to work efficiently. Drinking the right amount everyday just helps things work right.


----------



## mcnerd (Dec 3, 2008)

My city provides a report on its drinking water twice a year.  It's better than the 'bottled' stuff for the most part.

Just don't be excessive on drinking water.  People have actually died from drinking too much of it, but in your case it seems your change of diet and more water intake was needed by your body to function correctly so you saw an improvement.

You are no different than a plant that gets sufficient water and nutrients.  In the right balance you get a happy plant with lots of blooms.


----------



## x-termin8or (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah actually as well as only drinking water in the last 6 months i have also cut down on eating chocolates, and other fatty foods and increased the amount of vegetables, fruits, etc i eat. But i still think the water was the main thing that helped IMHO.


----------



## GB (Dec 3, 2008)

Ditto to what Andy and Alix have already said. Just to add a few things, most people do not drink enough to begin with. Anytime you are thirsty you are already dehydrated to some degree. You should never get to the thirsty point. Of course that is not realistically possible, but knowing that when you are thirsty you really do need to replenish your liquids is an important step. Water is going to be better for you in most cases than most other things, especially when it comes to soda and sugary juices.

You also have to be careful not to drink too much water. That can kill you believe it or not. I actually came very close to passing out from drinking too much water once. thankfully a friend was with me and saw the color change in my face and made me lie down. Had I kept drinking I could have died.

Edited to add: Sorry mcnerd, I started posting before your post went through. I did not mean to leave you out.


----------



## x-termin8or (Dec 3, 2008)

Wow i never realised how over drinking was so serious and that people have actually died from it! I guess the trick is you just have to be balanced in everything you do.


----------



## GB (Dec 3, 2008)

x-termin8or said:


> Wow i never realised how over drinking was so serious and that people have actually died from it! I guess the trick is you just have to be balanced in everything you do.


Exactly. Like "they" always say, too much of *anything* is not good.


----------



## Lisar (Dec 3, 2008)

My sister just to loose weight started drinking nothing but water and it works well for her. In the past year she has lost 60 pounds. She does exercise to though.


----------



## mcnerd (Dec 3, 2008)

*Water intoxication* (also known as *hyperhydration* or *water poisoning*) is a potentially fatal disturbance in brainhttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brain functions that results when the normal balance of electrolytes in the body is pushed outside of safe limits by over-consumption of water.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Water_intoxication#cite_note-0


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 4, 2008)

You need to drink enough water to stay hydrated - but too much water (*Hyponatremia*) can kill you because it washes out the electrolytes (sodium and potassium) your body needs to keep it's electrical system working ... without enough of either one your heart will not beat. Of course, it's not as simple as just the amount of water you drink - replacing the electrolytes lost through sweating also need to be replaced ... otherwise the problem is exacerbated because the added water will just further dilute the already depleated electrolytes even more. 

In the old days ... we took salt pills - these days we have Garotade!

Other threads we have had on Hyponatremia and Electrolyte replacement:

Is there such a thing as drinking too much water? 

Gatorade and Headaches 


Another thing that has the potential of stopping your heart is switching from salt to a salt substitute composed of potassium chloride ... this is from another old thread on salt substitutes.



			
				GB said:
			
		

> most people do not drink enough to begin with. Anytime you are thirsty you are already dehydrated to some degree. You should never get to the thirsty point. Of course that is not realistically possible, but knowing that when you are thirsty you really do need to replenish your liquids is an important step. Water is going to be better for you in most cases than most other things, especially when it comes to soda and sugary juices.


 
I totally agree.



			
				x-termin8or said:
			
		

> Yeah actually as well as only drinking water in the last 6 months i have also cut down on eating chocolates, and other fatty foods and increased the amount of vegetables, fruits, etc i eat. But i still think the water was the main thing that helped IMHO.


 

You have changed too many things to be able to attribute all of your "healthy feeling" changes to being related just to your water consumption. You have significantly changed your diet. I'm sure it is a combination of all of the changes you have made in your diet.


----------



## sugarx2 (Dec 5, 2008)

I have a very effective NIKKEN PI MAG Water filter. It filters out all the heavy metals and chlorine down to .01 microns, and then puts back the necessary minerals. It tastes pure, and is almost antiseptic. I prefer not to drink tap water. What I have read scares me. In my area, they say it is safe, but then if you ask them directly, they tell you they sell off our purer local water, and ship in the junk from Los Angeles and Sacramento areas, so it is all al LIE!  I don't take chances with my water.

I don't have to wear designer labels, or drink designer labels, but when it comes to my water Definitely NIKKEN is the best for me. 

Any filtered water is better than tap, but some filters are far more effective and healthier than others.

What I have read, though is that distilled water may be clean, but it is literally dead water, and leaches the minerals out of your body. So if you have distilled water filtering systems you should add the minerals to all your drinking water before you drink any of it!

Candy


----------



## x-termin8or (Dec 8, 2008)

What about in the UK? Do you know if the tap water there is quite good compared to bottled water? I have heard from a lot of sources that tap water in the UK is actually a lot better compared to other european countries...


----------



## sugarx2 (Dec 8, 2008)

*Filtered Water, from a safe and better made filter will be better, no matter what tap*



x-termin8or said:


> What about in the UK? Do you know if the tap water there is quite good compared to bottled water? I have heard from a lot of sources that tap water in the UK is actually a lot better compared to other european countries...



Filtered Water, from a safe and better made filter will be better, no matter what tap.

I do not know specifics about other countries from the USA, but the more technology they apply to water for the masses, the worse it seems to get. Here, they have started to recycle toilet and other used water for consumption.  I can not imagine how they clean it. I do know lots of prescription drugs and chemicals are showing up in our water. The mixture is probably lethal to less than totally healthy people (like me). Plus, how long can healthy people stay that way drinking other people's drugs and arsenic daily, no matter how small the amounts. Over time our bodies react.


----------



## Cooking Freak (Dec 9, 2008)

I have put a second small tap with a special set of filters on my kitchen - working pretty fine. No dust or anything and water is drinkable. I prefer it to the one in bottles.


----------



## sugarx2 (Dec 9, 2008)

*More water info*



Cooking Freak said:


> I have put a second small tap with a special set of filters on my kitchen - working pretty fine. No dust or anything and water is drinkable. I prefer it to the one in bottles.



Mine runs from the sink as well. Nikken also makes a travel water bottle with a built in filter. It works well, but is only .2 microns. The sink one is .01 microns. The sink one has a third filter with the minerals built in to put them back, the water bottle doesn't remove them to begin with, so you get that much of whatever good was actually in the tap water to begin with.

But it takes out all the chlorine and heavy metals. It doesn't remove all the water soluble toxins, but it gets all bacterias. Interesting almost no  filters can remove viruses, which is why they must chlorinate first, then remove the chlorines.

The Nikken water bottles also have a holder available, that has a farinfrared reflective fabric, and a magnet in the base for more energy in the water. Tastes great too. I often sold these and just put a Nikken magnet taped to the bottom of the bottle. Those who couldn't afford the high price of the holder could at least get the magnetic energy added. It really makes a difference in the texture, and taste of the water.

Seychelle who created the original water bottles and filters did Amways, and other companies through the years. They also sell their own brand, but only NIKKEN has the FIR and Magnetics in theres from Seychelle, as far as I know.  Other brands may now be doing similar things as well. This industry grows with the need. The worse the water supply, the more filters become available.

I have a NIKKEN shower filter too. I used to cough the whole time I was in the shower, but now with no more chlorine fumes I actually enjoy the shower!

Hope more people become aware of water issues. If we all drank more water we would be a lot healthier and happier. I do agree that overdosing on  any water isn't good either, but a good 6 full glasses per day, not including sweet juice, and coffee, tees and other drinks would benefit all of us!


----------



## ribs and steak (Apr 13, 2009)

My parents have a seperate well for drinking water. when I'm at work I'll have either soda or water. I've been trying to include water in diet for some time. As for bottled water i get Aquafena or Dasani.


----------



## sugarx2 (Apr 15, 2009)

*Coffee vr. Water*

I use great water from my filter, but I drink it mostly in the form of COFFEE, and I know that is not a great thing to do. They just released info though that four cups of coffee a day will offset some kinds of cancer, so that is good news. I will still be a bit dehydrated, unless I can get myself to drink more clear clean water!


----------



## CasperImproved (Apr 15, 2009)

sugarx2 said:


> I use great water from my filter, but I drink it mostly in the form of COFFEE, and I know that is not a great thing to do. They just released info though that four cups of coffee a day will offset some kinds of cancer, so that is good news. I will still be a bit dehydrated, unless I can get myself to drink more clear clean water!



You might try what I have been doing the last few months if you like apple juice. I buy the inexpensive apple juice at the store, use about a 1/4 ratio with regular water. This will add a lot of flavor to the water, without the ton of calories and sugar of the regular juice. I've been drinking a  lot more water then I used to.

Bob


----------



## x-termin8or (Apr 16, 2009)

By the way, can i ask: What type of water do use think is better, absolutely pure clean water or normal tap water (which isn't perfectly clean) but still ok to drink?

I read/heard somewhere that believe it or not the normal tap water is actually better to drink then the normal absolutely pure clean water you can get in some special filtered taps... 

What does everyone else think?


----------



## mcnerd (Apr 16, 2009)

If you are considering bottled water as the 'absolutely pure clean water' standard, you may want to do some more research since many of those waters are dirtier than tap water.

I use tap water with a Brita Water Filter (pitcher).  The filter I prefer because 70% of the tap water comes from a well and has a high mineral content which the filters helps reduce.


----------



## chlop (Apr 16, 2009)

I always make sure that I drink high quality water. People should drink 2 liters of water daily!


----------



## chefkathleen (Apr 16, 2009)

it doesn't even have to be "high quality." Any water is better than no water.


----------



## mcnerd (Apr 16, 2009)

It doesn't even have to be plain water, but can be any liquid that will hydrate the body.  Not that I recommend drinking sodas, coffee or alcoholic beverages as replacements for water, they do fulfill the body's requirement.

 The fluid from food and its accompanying metabolic action alone can account for as much as 6 glasses of water! Water is the best fluid - no argument there, but don't get caught up in the absurdity of forcing down extra glasses of water if you have a coffee.


And don't get hung up on a specific number of glasses of water a day.  One's body size and physical activity also contribute to the needs for more or less hydration.  Relax.  Eat, drink and be merry and the body will take care of you.


----------



## Claire (Apr 17, 2009)

I filter our water, but haven't done that everywhere we've lived.  I drink a lot of water, and my husband has taken to as well since his bout with gout.  Most of all, everyone has to remember that _every body is different_, and our water sources vary incredibly from state to state and country to country.  If you drink bottled water in large amounts and exclusively, look up the source.  I once checked a bottle of water and the label said it came from the Miami aquifer (I'd picked it up at a park in Orlando).  Did a bit of research, and in fact the water was pretty much the same stuff you could get from a tap a few hours south of where I bought it.  I think for most people (speaking from experience of friends and family), drinking more water and fluids in general, and substituting water for soda pop, coffee, even juice, is a good choice.  Yes, too much can be bad for you, but it takes one heck of a lot, and probably an underlying health problem to begin with.


----------



## chefkathleen (Apr 17, 2009)

You just know when you look at the back of some bottles of water that there's some guy tee heeing with a garden hose from his back yard filling that bottle for  you to buy


----------



## Claire (Apr 19, 2009)

Chefkathleen, I remember my husband's physician telling about a trip he chaperoned of young people going to China.  He meticulously made sure none of his charges drank anything but sealed, bottled water.  Not so much as an ice cube.  Then, when they all had bad diahrea, one morning he looked out his hotel room window and watched while a Chinese man filled used, brand-name water bottles from a community water spigot, took out a gadget and capped and sealed them.


----------



## chefkathleen (Apr 19, 2009)

OMG! That is soo funny!  Although, at the time I'm sure that it wasn't funny at all with everyone fighting for the bathroom.
Anytime we travel outside the US we always take bottled water with us for just that reason. And if you can't take enough water there's always wine! LOL


----------



## ribs and steak (Apr 19, 2009)

I remember when my parents were overseas with their singing group my dad & sister were the only ones who didn't have problems since they drank soda, i'm sure they questioned the water there as well, as bottled.


----------



## blissful (Apr 20, 2009)

I drink 8 - 8 oz glasses of water a day. A bit of coffee, no soda, minimal teas or other drinks.

I have a story though. Everyone roll their eyes at this one.

I just got the job at where I work. I had to go get a drug test, so I did. When the results came back, the administrator in another dept told me that my creatinine levels were too HIGH, and I should retest and get more water in me and try to get the creatinine level down. 

So, not seeing the test, and trusting her, I drank even more water so the urine test would be in the normal range. 

Well, on that test my creatinine levels were definately lower still outside normal, so I didn't pass. 

What she didn't understand was I Failed the first one from drinking so much water and my level was too LOW, not too HIGH, and I made it worse on the second one from drinking MORE water! (< > whatever!)

During the process I had freaked out that I might be sick or something as this didn't make sense! I was wondering if my kidneys were failing or something! When we figured out the problem (the administrator gave me the wrong information because she didn't know how to read < > signs) my boss to be called the company doctor and told him what happened. 

I was hired. lol not so funny.


----------



## ribs and steak (Apr 21, 2009)

Drug testing is one thing but i dont understand what the creatinine levels had to do with getting hired.


----------



## blissful (Apr 21, 2009)

ribs and steak said:


> Drug testing is one thing but i dont understand what the creatinine levels had to do with getting hired.


 I think creatinine is the indicator of metabolizing protein. If the level is high, from say a high protein diet, it means there is not a lot of water and urine is very concentrated. If the level is low, then there are few indicators of protein breaking down......so the person may have diluted their urine with water (though I didn't). So basically, the test measures creatinine and indicates whether the urine sample is within the norms for urine.


----------



## chefkathleen (Apr 21, 2009)

That makes no sense to me for a drug test for a job. It's excreted in the urine as a metabolic waste. So why would you not be worthy of hire?
And if they used the excuse of "watered down urine" then they needed to order a "clean" test.
Personally, I'd have been PO'd


----------



## luvs (Apr 21, 2009)

i say drinking water is very healthy. pop & juice make me thirstier, & aren't as refreshing, though i love both.
i usually drink a pop for breakfast, then re-load my botttle several times at the water machine.


----------



## jenniferlee (Apr 23, 2009)

far as one, drink plenty of water will be smooth digestion, the body weight down slowly with a healthy way, makes you full, makes skin look more fresh and much more.​


----------



## luckofthedraw (Jun 5, 2009)

I've become an expert on water.  Unfortunately, that's due to ongoing health problems.  

Here are some good guidelines to follow:

1)  Test your water's pH.  Our tap water is 6.0, which is acidic/BAD.  You want your water to be as close to your blood's pH as possible.  Your blood has to maintain a 7.4 pH, or it starts leaching from your bones, etc to get to that 7.4 number.  If your water is not close to 7.4, you might want to consider drinking bottled water, but test it, or ask the supplier first.  No sense in drinking bottled tap water.  

2)  Reverse osmosis systems are good, but they remove all the minerals, etc out of your water, so will actually make your water MORE acidic.  One reverse osmosis system engineer told me that reverse osmosis water can be as acidic as 4.0.  So if you have an RO system, make sure you add the proper alkaline minerals back in.  

3)  You "should" drink half your body weight in water every day.  In other words, if you weigh 160lbs, you should try to drink 4 20-ounce glasses of water per day; if you weigh 120lbs, you only need to drink 3 20-ounce glasses of water per day.

4)  Avoid drinking large amounts of water with meals.  A lot of diets advocate that you drink a large glass of water before a meal.  However, water dilutes the stomach's hydrochloric acid, and drinking water right before a meal reduces your body's ability to digest your food.  Digesting your food properly is very important.  Failure to do so causes all kinds of problems, and leads to chronic illnesses.  

Hope that helps someone.


----------



## Scotch (Jun 5, 2009)

When you recommend drinking half your body weight in water every day, you apparently mean half as many OUNCES of water as your weight in pounds. That is, for example, if you weigh 160 pounds, drink 80 fluid ounces (10 cups) of water per day, not 80 pounds of water, which would be more than 11 gallons (water weighs slightly more than 7 pounds per gallon). Big difference! 

I point this out because there is such a thing as "water poisoning," also known as water intoxication or hyper-hydration, which can be deadly. *CLICK ME*

That said, I agree that drinking sufficient water is one of the best things most people can do for their health. However, I was not aware of the pH issue -- thanks for that.


----------



## luckofthedraw (Jun 5, 2009)

Yes, thanks for that clarification.  As the examples would indicate, that is in ounces of water; not pounds.


----------



## Scotch (Jun 5, 2009)

I Googled my local water company, went to their website, and found the most recent (2008) water quality report. The report includes an incredible amount of information about what's in our water, everything from minerals to the level of radioactivity. It shows that the pH of our water is somewhere between 7.3 and 8.4, although the exact figure is not available since the water we receive is a mix of local ground water (pH = 7.3) and purchased surface water (8.0 - 8.4, average 8.2), and the mix apparently varies throughout the year. 

If you're interested in what's in your water, check and see if your local water company provides similar information.


----------



## alexk (Jun 5, 2009)

*Mayby more safe then bottled water*

If you have the time alton brown did a 2 part series on water in the US. He gives a good breakdown as to why its safe, and how our water system can possibly let baddies through.


----------



## luckofthedraw (Jun 5, 2009)

Scotch, it'd still be a good idea to check the pH of what is coming out of your faucet.  Our water department reports that the pH is 7.4 consistently, but what comes out of my faucets is 6.0.  That may be attributable to old pipes, or who knows what else.  But what they are reporting is not a reality in our house.  

Alexk, I'll have to check out Alton Brown's water report.  Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Scotch (Jun 5, 2009)

luckofthedraw said:


> Scotch, it'd still be a good idea to check the pH of what is coming out of your faucet.  Our water department reports that the pH is 7.4 consistently, but what comes out of my faucets is 6.0.  That may be attributable to old pipes, or who knows what else.  But what they are reporting is not a reality in our house.
> 
> Alexk, I'll have to check out Alton Brown's water report.  Thanks for the suggestion.


How do you check it? No one around here has a swimming pool!


----------



## chefkathleen (Jun 5, 2009)

No pool supplies? 

pH Test Strips


----------



## Scotch (Jun 5, 2009)

Not worth spending $20 for one test.


----------



## x-termin8or (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks luckofthedraw your post was fantastic - i found it really helpful and glad i now learned something new about water (especially about the Ph levels).

However, yes $20 is a bit pricy for just a one-time test... and i checked my tap water supplier (thames water) and couldn't find any information about it.


----------



## chefkathleen (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't know if a local swimming pool supply would have any cheaper. I use chemicals and not test strips but, it would give you a base line to start with. At least you would know if you have to be concerned.
 I've never tested my house water and have lived or stayed in many different locations around the world.(of course in more underdeveloped countries I take bottled) Some people are more susceptible to things like that I guess. Most of the cities I have lived in have a good filtration system and haven't had a problem


----------



## shubh (Jul 29, 2009)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Water serves as a lubricant [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Water            forms the base for saliva [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Water forms the fluids that surround the joints. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Water regulates the body temperature, as the cooling and            heating is distributed through perspiration. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Water helps to alleviate constipation by moving food through            the intestinal tract and thereby eliminating waste- the best detox agent.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Regulates metabolism[/FONT]


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 29, 2009)

$20 for one test? I found lots of test strip for less by doing a google just now. 15 feet of test paper for $20, for example.
ph test strips drinking water - Google Search


----------



## GB (Jul 29, 2009)

It is not one test in those kits. The generally come with like 30 or more test strips.


----------



## CeliaGates (Jul 30, 2009)

don't be put off by the negative side - water is the source of life - drink atleast 1.5 litres a day and you're bound to notice a difference, not just to your skin but your wellbeing in general will benefit - look what happens to a plant that is not getting enough water - the leaves start to shrivel up.

I'm going to take my own advice and have a big gulp of tap water right now x


----------



## LilSarah (Aug 17, 2009)

Three litres of water a day are healthy. Anything above that might not be that good. That's at least what I've heard.


----------



## Arky (Aug 17, 2009)

My first wife was in the hospital shortly after we were married. (She nearly poisoned herself using a spray oven cleaner without any ventilation! - a young newlywed without any kitchen experience.) Anyway, the lady in the bed beside her was a waterholic - and when she had first checked in, was drinking 3-4 gallons per day! It did cause her all sorts of medical problems!


----------



## Alix (Aug 17, 2009)

LilSarah said:


> Three litres of water a day are healthy. Anything above that might not be that good. That's at least what I've heard.



Thats a LOT of water. A whole lot depends on both climate and metabolism. Someone in a hot climate might need 3 litres but that is quite excessive where I live. 

Keep in mind too that we take in liquid from other sources as well. Juice, tea, anything you drink that isn't caffeinated would provide some of the hydration your body requires.


----------



## babetoo (Aug 17, 2009)

i drink a lot of water during the day. i buy water from the grocery store, when bottles are empty, i fill with tap water and store in fridge. tastes the same to me. once a month i throw all the bottles away and start over. since i am only one drinking it, don't worry about germs, etc.


----------



## apple*tart (Aug 17, 2009)

Babetoo, why not get a snazzy stainless steel water bottle? Way cheaper, much less waste.


----------



## babetoo (Aug 17, 2009)

that might work as well but would need two, i like the water cold. the water is on sale here usually below three dollars. which to me is not a lot. i recycle the bottles when i am ready to replace. i have two trash cans one for garbage and one for recycle. thanks for imput


----------



## LilSarah (Aug 18, 2009)

When I said three litres I meant just water because drinking 2 litres of soft drinks for example isn't really healthy at all. 

3-4 gallons a day??? That can't be right. I can't believe that a single person can drink that much during just one day.


----------



## chefkathleen (Aug 18, 2009)

3 liters is just a little over 3 quarts isn't it? That's not too bad. A quart above a half gallon.


----------



## Scotch (Aug 18, 2009)

I haven't read through this entire thread, so forgive me if this has been mentioned before.

Water is extremely healthy, probably the single most important thing you can consume aside from oxygen. Eight to 12 glasses per day is still the standard recommendation, and I believe that includes water in all forms -- plain, sodas, coffee, etc.

BUT, and it's a HUGE but, too much water is bad for you and can actually kill you. Google "Water Intoxication" is you don't believe that. And read this news article:

Woman in water-drinking contest dies - Life- msnbc.com


----------



## Claire (Aug 19, 2009)

Even when we were in the trailer, "only" traveling the 48, I drank bottled water ... because some people's systems (I drink a LOT of water) can't handle the changes in perfectly good water.  I'd get the runs and get weird little blisters on the back of my hands.  At the time my husband only drank a glass or two of water a day so he never experienced it.  He "got" gout, and one of the treatments is drinking more water (and yes, it does work).  I've always done quarts (might be a gallon or two at the end of a hot day).  Even as a child I drank a lot of water.  Whenever we'd move (I think it averaged every 2-3 years), I'd have the runs and these blisters.  So when we were on the road I'd buy purified water and it seems to do the trick.  I avoid tap water here (used to have reverse osmosis, now just have a pur filter) because we live on top of old lead mines, and the water can sometimes taste really lousy because of chlorine.  In the summer I put about a gallon and a half of water in pitchers in the fridge (no a/c), in the winter don't bother to refridgerate our water, but do make a pot of tea of varying kinds and keep it on a warmer burner I have.


----------



## onelove (Aug 19, 2009)

Drinking water is very healthy. Drinking cold water especially speeds up the metabolism


----------



## LilSarah (Aug 20, 2009)

Absolutely. Especially if you consider the fact that if you drink up to those 3 litres, your body burns more calories.


----------



## Selkie (Aug 20, 2009)

I imagine, just how healthy it is to drink water depends on the quality of the water that you're drinking.


----------



## Alix (Aug 20, 2009)

LilSarah said:


> Absolutely. Especially if you consider the fact that if you drink up to those 3 litres, your body burns more calories.



Can you explain this LilSarah? I don't understand the correlation here. My understanding is that the only way to burn calories is to move your body, is there some reason water helps this? Other than proper hydration I mean. Thanks!

As to proper amounts of water to drink recent studies indicate that different people/metabolisms need differing amounts of water. Some people may need far less than the oft noted 8 glasses a day. Even if you drank 8 glasses a day that is still only 8 cups = 2 liters of water. As Scotch says, too much water can kill you. You can easily know if you are properly hydrated by pinching the skin of one of your knuckles and letting it go. If it pops back quickly leaving no trace, you are correctly hydrated. If there is any trace of your pinch...you need water. 

I think most urban centers these days have acceptable standards of clean water. We have a water distiller simply because I prefer the taste of it. (I'm so spoiled!)


----------



## olla86 (Aug 28, 2009)

x-termin8or said:


> Does anyone know how healthy drinking water really is? I think it is actually something taken for granted a lot. For the last 6 months i have been drinking almost nothing but water and i have noticed i have a lot more energy, feel more awake, my skin is healthier and overall i feel a lot healthier.
> 
> Can this really all be a result of changing my diet slightly by only drinking water or do you think that there's a big chance there are actually many other factors involved?


  I heard that water helps clear the body of chemical waste


----------



## Selkie (Aug 28, 2009)

Alix said:


> ...My understanding is that the only way to burn calories is to move your body, is there some reason water helps this? Other than proper hydration I mean....



By definition, a calorie is the amount of heat required to raise 1 gram of water by 1 degree centigrade.

For example, it would take approximately 28 calories to raise 1 ounce of water by 2.12 degrees Fahrenheit.

By drinking COLD water (or other liquid) your body produces heat to warm up the water to equal your body's internal temperature, thus expending calories in the process. HOWEVER, the number of calories burned in warming up a cold drink, whatever it may be, is not enough to qualify as a diet program! And shouldn't be depended upon as a way to be healthy and lose weight.


----------



## Alix (Aug 28, 2009)

Selkie, thanks for the explanation. My question was about the amount of water taken in. I do not see the correlation between drinking 3 liters of water and my body burning more calories. 

I work very closely with a dietician and she had no answer to this either. The idea that cold water is beneficial does not seem to have any verifiable proof either. I have read things that state both that cold water is better and that warm water is better. The general consensus seems to be that proper hydration is critical but that the amount required for said hydration is variable according to body type and activity level. 

I just realized that the jug I've been storing my distilled water in is a jug that probably has BPA in it. DOH!!! I think I'm OK because I only put cold water in it but geez I'm a doofus! Here I am using distilled water and I put it in a jug where I might get BPA stuff.


----------



## GB (Aug 28, 2009)

Alix said:


> I have read things that state both that cold water is better and that warm water is better. The general consensus seems to be that proper hydration is critical but that the amount required for said hydration is variable according to body type and activity level.


I have read the same. I have also just recently read that any benefit one way or the other over cold vs room temp vs warm or any other temperature is negligible. The important thing is just to drink it. So if you are someone who prefers room temp water over cold you will get more benefit from room temp water as you are more likely to drink it then if you were trying to drink cold which you do not like as much. 

I jsut recently bought a Sigg bottle which I am carrying around with me every where I go. I am sure I do not drink enough water usually so now that I have this bottle with me at all times I am drinking more. Still probably not enough, but better than what I was doing.


----------



## Claire (Aug 31, 2009)

I drink faucet temperature water in the winter (roll of eyes here ... I have all I can do to keep my piping to keep from freezing).  I put pitchers of water in the fridge during the summer.  Many of my friends; both Asian and European, are not used to drinking the amounts of water I drink.  But, in fact, I've always been a thirsty girl.  For some reason, I'm always thirsty.  Oh, by the way, yes, I've asked if there is a medical reason for my thirst.  Nope.


----------



## CasperImproved (Sep 6, 2009)

LilSarah said:


> Absolutely. Especially if you consider the fact that if you drink up to those 3 litres, your body burns more calories.




I'd probably burn less in calories if I drank that much water as I'd spend more time in the bathroom then actively doing anything 

Bob


----------



## Dixie_Amazon (Sep 7, 2009)

Here in Baton Rouge the water tests as well or better than most bottled water. 

There is a movie filming here and the city is also providing a supply of eco-friendly water bottles to the production in order to minimize their environmental impact.


----------



## TheKitchenSink (Sep 16, 2009)

Not only is it very healthy, but tap water builds character too


----------



## Russellkhan (Sep 17, 2009)

GB said:


> You also have to be careful not to drink too much water. That can kill you believe it or not. I actually came very close to passing out from drinking too much water once. thankfully a friend was with me and saw the color change in my face and made me lie down. Had I kept drinking I could have died.



How much water are we talking? I always thought that the amount of water needed to actually be life threatening were amounts that only got drunk in things like frat hazing rituals.


----------



## GB (Sep 17, 2009)

We are talking a lot of water Russell. When it happened to me I think I had drank close to 8 liters that day.


----------



## FuzzyB (Sep 28, 2009)

GB said:


> We are talking a lot of water Russell. When it happened to me I think I had drank close to 8 liters that day.



Bloddy hell how did you manage that? I struggle to reach two litres!


----------



## GB (Sep 28, 2009)

It was not easy Fuzzy.


----------



## FuzzyB (Sep 28, 2009)

I can imagine! I really struggle! But have cut down my tea and coffee intake and try to drink nothing but water at wotk now which has improved my water in take a bit!


----------



## KatieFrank (Sep 29, 2009)

Lisar said:


> My sister just to loose weight started drinking nothing but water and it works well for her. In the past year she has lost 60 pounds. She does exercise to though.



Wow- that is a lot of weight to lose just from drinking water and exercising (was this a change from her old routine)?

I like to force myself to drink one tall glass of water before I leave the house everyday - I feel a lot better throughout the day when I do this. 

Kate


----------



## mrhealthie (Oct 6, 2009)

yah for me i believe in the water therapy that other is saying... and what's happening to you is part of the water therapy... it is starting to detoxify(clean your system)...


----------



## Wyogal (Oct 6, 2009)

ummm, that's what your kidneys and liver are for... and yes, water helps.


----------



## Count Omulis (Oct 6, 2009)

Claire said:


> But, in fact, I've always been a thirsty girl.  For some reason, I'm always thirsty.  Oh, by the way, yes, I've asked if there is a medical reason for my thirst.  Nope.



Ive always been rather thirsty myself.  A couple years ago I worked night shift in a cabinet factory.  I would go to work with 2-32 oz bottles of Gatorade (in the summer).  Start the shift drinking one, then refill it 2-3 times before lunch.  Open the other bottle right after lunch, and refill it 3-5 times (depending on overtime) before close of shift.  Now I work in a kitchen in front of a grill for 5-9 hours a night.  I cant keep track of how many times the servers refill my cup.  Even days off though, i still burn through over a gallon of water a day.


----------



## thecurrypot (Oct 10, 2009)

Is there really any debate


----------



## mcnerd (Oct 10, 2009)

As long as there is Mankind there will be debate and disagreement, often without known rational reasoning.


----------



## FuzzyB (Oct 12, 2009)

mcnerd said:


> As long as there is Mankind there will be debate and disagreement, often without known rational reasoning.




haha definately!


----------



## KatieFrank (Oct 13, 2009)

Drinking enough water and staying hydrated is one of the most important elements of a healthy diets. 

It is also important to be conscious of what you are drinking your water out of. BPA, bisphenol-A, is a harmful chemical that has been leaching from plastic bottles and even some canteens. Stick to stainless steel canteens when drinking you 8 glasses a day!


----------



## annie33 (Oct 22, 2009)

I certainly support water drinking but I am a hot drinks person (being in Scotland!!) so I add a little hot water to mine. I do use jug filtered water though as there is a lot of chlorine in our supply I


----------



## cookingexp (Nov 28, 2009)

I don't think so that only drinking water can bring those changes. Drinking water does help by making you feel fresh and healthy but just water cannot be your part of a diet. Water helps to make your skin glow but there is definitely going to be something extra that could have brought those changes in you.


----------



## acetone (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm sorry but personally, I'm scared of tap water.  Even though the concentrations of pollutants in the water are very well regulated, I feel that sometimes, the lobbyists from chemical factories have quite a lot of power to convince the regulators to raise the concentration limit of pollutants. Like for instance, the limit of the amount of arsenic in water allowed has been reduced 75% several years ago, so you could imagine before that, people were consuming 3 times the amount of arsenic as they did today.  Of course, something similar could happen today with another chemical.

Simply put, I just don't trust the regulators. The only waters I drink are filtered water, or, if I have enough money to spend, FIJI or Dasani. I understand a lot of people may not be a big fan of Dasani, but I've been to their factories a couple of times and they're very ethical people.


----------



## Selkie (Dec 21, 2009)

acetone said:


> I'm sorry but personally, I'm scared of tap water.  Even though the concentrations of pollutants in the water are very well regulated..




They aren't regulated!!! By U.S. federal law only 91 polutants are required to be tested for in drinking water. That law is old and has never been updated. A recent government study (released on FOX and NBC news week before last), revealed more than 65,400 carcinogenic chemicals in our drinking water are unregulated, untested for, and have unknown effects on the human body in the quantities found.


----------



## acetone (Dec 21, 2009)

Selkie said:
			
		

> more than 65,400 carcinogenic chemicals in our drinking water are unregulated



 Oh my gosh!

Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## sadievan (Dec 29, 2009)

Selkie said:


> They aren't regulated!!! By U.S. federal law only 91 polutants are required to be tested for in drinking water. That law is old and has never been updated. A recent government study (released on FOX and NBC news week before last), revealed more than 65,400 carcinogenic chemicals in our drinking water are unregulated, untested for, and have unknown effects on the human body in the quantities found.



WOW!!  That is scary.


----------



## sadievan (Dec 29, 2009)

acetone said:


> ...the lobbyists from chemical factories have quite a lot of power to convince the regulators to raise the concentration limit of pollutants.
> Simply put, I just don't trust the regulators.



Ditto.  

(I'm from the Government and I'm here to help you)


----------



## mcnerd (Dec 29, 2009)

That means that everyone who drinks water, any source of water, will eventually die.  I much preferred the water I drank long before the government started regulating it.  It provided me a long and healthy life so far.  I think beer is better to drink these days.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 29, 2009)

mcnerd said:


> That means that everyone who drinks water, any source of water, will eventually die.  I much preferred the water I drank long before the government started regulating it.  It provided me a long and healthy life so far.  I think beer is better to drink these days.




If you don't drink tap water, what the heck do you drink!  Do you think the government agencies that regulate bottled water do a better job than the ones who regulate tap water?


----------



## Alix (Dec 29, 2009)

EDITORIAL COMMENT

We are edging into political discussion here folks. Lets stop with the government regulation stuff please.


----------



## mcnerd (Dec 29, 2009)

I find that city tap water is safe and bottled water is safe to drink.  Follow your 'fad' on what you prefer.


----------



## HowToBroil (Dec 30, 2009)

There`s not much you can do except use a good quality water filter, and try to limit the amount of toxicity that is actually poured into the glass. A good quality filter that I have used for years is Aquasana.

You can see a comparison chart at the Aquasana website and click on Product Comparison to the top right of the screen.


----------



## mcnerd (Dec 30, 2009)

I would be hesitant to accept the facts coming from a company's own website or publication, which is why many people conduct independent studies.  But the concern is that technology cannot yet filter out the really bad stuff that are showing up now in the water and food chain.  Filters help but don't eliminate or prevent.


----------



## Nutritious (Dec 30, 2009)

x-termin8or said:


> Does anyone know how healthy drinking water really is? I think it is actually something taken for granted a lot. For the last 6 months i have been drinking almost nothing but water and i have noticed i have a lot more energy, feel more awake, my skin is healthier and overall i feel a lot healthier.
> 
> Can this really all be a result of changing my diet slightly by only drinking water or do you think that there's a big chance there are actually many other factors involved?



i agree to this. nothing beats water therapy.


----------



## CookLikeJulia (Jan 14, 2010)

I remember my grandma, when she passes by me, she asks "did you drink water?".  Water is our life, our body is estimated to be about 60-70% of water, it needs it to regulate the body temperature and to provide the means for nutrients to travel to all your organs, and the muscles, lungs, and brain all contain a lot of water.


----------



## Tuscan Chef (Jan 30, 2010)

First, you need water anyway. Your water input comes from any water liquid. Whether it's tapwater, water from wine, water from soda, water from fruit When you check a water bottled label check for nitrates. Presence of nitrates means that the water was reached by organic matter or ferilisers. The filtering process is too short. Also temperature at spring is important, the cooler the better. Mountain water, where the water usually has a long underground stay, is the better.
PH is not that important. Our stomac has a very low PH and it's self regulating, if you drinj acid, like wine or vinegar or coke, there is less production of HCL to regulate the PH level. Unless you dring more than a coke a day PH is not important from water.
The worst water used is the one of canning industries. That is soda. It's no better than tap soda. And on tap soda you can add a filter for heavy molecules (pesticides).
Do you know where the best water comes from? wine!
Wine fermentation precipitates most of the pesticides and 95% of wine is water that was filtered by a rood system....


----------



## Enigmatic Nelly (Feb 1, 2010)

*Think before you drink!*

Most of us are obsessed with the misconception that drinking water is only good for the health. It is true to a certain extent, but, too much of water intake can cause harm to your body.[FONT=&quot] If you have lots of water before you get to bed, then you will have to get up in the middle of the night, to go to the bathroom, which will disturb your sleep. he he[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


   [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## ctyler (Feb 2, 2010)

*healthy drinking water*

I agree that a lot depends on what the water is replacing. If you were drinking lots of sugary sodas or artificially sweetened drinks before - yes, you are miles ahead by replacing with water. Also, if you consumed way too much caffeine, as some of us frequently do, water is going to give you a boost that you didn't realize you were missing. In general, I think Americans drink way too little water - I once heard that every biochemical process at a moleular level that takes place in our cells takes place in water.


----------

